# INCREDIBLE Space Cruiser Yamato Models



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

If you think your Bandai 1/350 Yamato is big.......well, you've got another thing coming.

I think (I think) that both the Yamato and Andromeda might be built to 1/160 scale.
There is nothing that I can find that states the scales of these scratch builds, except for some real world comparisons such as...... 
1.) A pack of cigerettes.
2.) A bottle of Tamiya thin liquid cement.
3.) In one shot they show the 1/500 kit and it dwarfs it.
4.) A whole bunch of figures that look like 1/160 (N-Scale). (Unless of course its Z-scale which makes it 1/220). 

Yamato
http://www.geocities.jp/dourakuoyadi/newpage1.htm

Andromeda
http://www.geocities.jp/dourakuoyadi/newpage0-1.htm


Both of these builds go way past what the animated series ever showed, and took a lot of their detail from the Yamato mechanics where the detail of these ships was really fleshed out.

On any of these pages, hit 'TOP' to see a bunch of other goodies like a 1/500 EDF battleship (looks like a resin kit) etc.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Been watching his site for some time and all his ships are 1/500 scale.If you hit top at the bottom of the page it will take you to his home page.He sells his resin kits of these at the Wonderfestival GK show.I wish I had the money to buy them all,they are fantastic.Look at his home page to see what he did with the Bandai 1/350 scale Yamato!!Alexander


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

falcondesigns said:


> Been watching his site for some time and all his ships are 1/500 scale.If you hit top at the bottom of the page it will take you to his home page.He sells his resin kits of these at the Wonderfestival GK show.I wish I had the money to buy them all,they are fantastic.Look at his home page to see what he did with the Bandai 1/350 scale Yamato!!Alexander


I did find the page with the 'accurizing' of the 1/350 Bandai kit.

Yes its all great stuff.

While I agree he's seems to be doing a lot of 1/500 stuff, there is clearly a shot of what looks like the 1/500 Yamato Bandai Kit next to another Yamato that is 2 to 3 times larger than the 1/500 kit.









Even if the smaller kit is a 1/700 scale kit, then the larger one is still larger than 1/500.

BTW: Didn't you pick up the Bandai kit??

How do you like it? I'm thinking about picking one up myself.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I love it!!Just trying to make some time to build it.And build my 1/350 Andrameda!Alexander


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

falcondesigns said:


> I love it!!Just trying to make some time to build it.And build my 1/350 Andrameda!Alexander


You have one of those 1/350 Andromeda's ??

On man I am sooooooo jealous!

any pics? 

Please, please, please.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I'll have to dig them out,give me a day or two.Alexander Found them!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Very nice. I wish I had picked one of those up years ago.

You don't happen have to have two of those and want to sell one do you?

And BTW, Are we the ONLY two SCY fans here?


----------



## edwhitefire (Jan 23, 2004)

You're not the only two fans! After seeing these I feel sooooooo inadequate!


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

I keep looking at my 350 Yamato kit and scratching my head... I know why I bought it, I just have no idea when I'll be able to get it assembled...


----------



## James Henderson (Aug 22, 1999)

Nope, not the only 2 fans... but I prefer to think of it as Starblazers.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Fan here as well, but I've always thought of it as Starblazers... although I DID give up calling her Argo.


----------



## Ruckdog (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow, that is an incredible scratch building job on the Yamato! One of these days, I'm going to have to hunt down the series itself on DVD... the movie is all I have seen, and while it is a good introduction to the show it did have an awful lot of gaps in it.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I'm a fan too... in fact I built a Bandai Andromea/EDF cruiser display for Chiller Theater back in 2000. Man I didn't know there was a 1/350 Andromeda! Can you still get those?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

No,it has been OOP for years now.Alexander


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Fan here too. All I have to say is


----------

